# Voice issues returning after nearly 2 years?



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

After completion surgery for FVPTC in Oct 2012 I had lots of voice problems, which gradually resolved themselves over 4 or 5 months. However, my voice never completely got back to normal - I couldn't project my voice and singing made me dizzy! I could cope with that, and got back to teaching 3 days a week and breathed a huge sigh of relief. Problem solved!

Until now.

As I'm feeling so much better on combined T4/T3 (hurrah!!!) I've been doing more work and teaching nearly full time. The problem is, my voice has given out 3 times in the last 6 or 7 weeks. Each time it gets hoarse and quiet and I struggle to control a feisty class with a vicious whisper. My voice feels tight and I'm back to having the strange dizzy headaches.

Can this really be related to the original surgery? Is there any way it could be connected with the T3? (Please say NO, cos it makes me feel like a human being, for the first time in nearly 2 years).

Just wondered if anyone has had experience of voice issues returning after such a long time, when you ask more of your voice. Any ideas welcomed as I'm beginning to fret.


----------



## jers52 (Mar 5, 2014)

Perhaps it simply is occurring from the increased strain/use of your voice? I taught (just retired) with a woman who used an Amplifier to keep from straining her voice. Worked great for her. All the best.

I feel like I can 'almost' sing again afer 4 months, but still not the volume I would like to have.


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

I had surgery almost three weeks ago and can't wait to get my voice back. From these posts, I guess I have a way to go.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I used an amplifier to teach for about 3 months after surgery - sadly, I've changed jobs since then so I don't have it any more.

Does this mean that I can only teach 3 days a week for ever more? Or do you think my voice might adapt in time? It does make it difficult to know what to do...


----------



## angel711baby66 (May 7, 2013)

I had surgery in April 2013. During surger the doctors were very concered about my voice because when they tested the nerve it didnt give them the response they wanted. Well, thank god everything turned out okay and my voice was fine a few days after surgery. However, I can't talk for long periods of time or talk loudly (at a concert, bar, party, etc) or else my throat will hurt for about 24 hours. My doctor told me that it may be a result of the surgery but there is no way to tell. Prior to surgey I never has this issue. While its not a huge problem its something that can be annoying at times.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I know what you mean about annoying - so far I've lost my voice 3 times in 7 weeks, which does get a bit tedious. I can cope with not being able to sing, but this is beginning to get in the way for my job and is the only thing stopping me from working full time, which really doesn't seem to be an unreasonable expectation on my part.

Hopefully the long summer holidays will be a chance for my voice to recover...

And to everyone who has just had surgery and currently has issues with their voice - don't panic! I do appear to be pretty unusual with the long-term voice issues and you shouldn't take me as being a typical case!


----------



## brismom (Jul 7, 2011)

My ENT is sending me to a therapist for my voice. He said my right vocal chord is not moving.


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

I saw a speech therapist after my completion surgery and it really helped.

I'm wondering whether I should try and see her again, in case she can offer any solutions...


----------



## Snowflake (Jul 12, 2014)

I went back to school two weeks after surgery and whisper taught for the first three months or so. (surgery was August of last year) I used a bell and whistle to get attention when necessary. Fortunately second and third graders are very willing to please and cooperated with me.

I felt like my voice was improving until I got a spring cold. Now I have days when my voice seems almost normal and days when it is just a series of squeaks. I used to sing in the church choir - that has been the hardest for me.

I live alone, so summer time I am hardly talking at all. When you say you hope your voice will recover over the summer - I don't know. For me it seems maybe it was better when I was using it every day; that with extended rest it is just not getting enough exercise.

Time will tell.

Best of luck!


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

Thankfully, after four or five weeks my voice seems to have returned to "normal" - which is jolly useful at the end of term. I guess I've just had a bug. Perhaps the residual damage to my vocal chords makes it more difficult to get rid of bugs etc.

I do find that raising my voice is not a good idea, so I shall have to continue to perfect the vicious whisper technique. Meanwhile, we'll have to see if the rest makes a difference or whether a bit of exercise is good for vocal chords... I suspect you might have a point there.

I know what you mean about the singing, Snowflake - I went to a concert in which I could have sung and didn't enjoy the feeling of being left out. But then, I'm alive and well, so I guess I've not got much to complain about.


----------



## Snowflake (Jul 12, 2014)

lol - "vicious whisper"! I know just what you mean. Another teacher once told me you can gage the rising ire in many teachers when the voice gets quieter, slower, and enunciation more pronounced. - "I saiD, TaKe youR SeaT!" Uh-oh, you'd better do it now!

Glad to hear of your improvement. Here's hoping it lasts and just gets better and better. And I'm with you on the "I'm alive" sentiment. After reading post after post here I feel so fortunate that I was diagnosed relatively easily. I still have issues, I need to find a better doctor, but I feel I'm on the right road, so to speak.


----------



## Kenwood (Aug 18, 2013)

it's been 11 months since my TT surgery.

My voice still strains when i try to project my voice. But in situsations where I try to be heard (like a restaurant) - I really struggle. and you can really hear my voice strain I went and had my vocal chords checked out with a video scope (cost me $800) and they found problems with my vocal chords. But getting the voice therapy covered with my insurance company is the real problem.


----------



## Snowflake (Jul 12, 2014)

Kent wood,

Sorry to hear about your voice issues. I am learning to be patient. I am also 11 months out from surgery and do not have a strong voice. School starts in two weeks and it is another worry on my plate that I won't be able to make myself heard as was most of last year.


----------

